# Double Tap !!



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

This has to be a first! About two weeks ago, I got an anonymous Bomb. It was sent to me straight from CI with a note saying it was a Puff Bomb. About a week later I was able to find out who sent it and was able to send him a proper Thank You via a PM. Yesterday, I got ANOTHER Bomb with the same note. Again, without offending anyone, I am thinking "Yeah Me"  (joke) I have been posting how I had recently discovered the Padilla brand. My good friend @Rondo sent me one last year and I smoked it about a month ago...it was FANTASTIC. I actually went and bought a box and did a box split with 3 other members. So now I got two 5 packs of Padillas and this ONYX Maduro. I never had a ONYX so I Googled their review and saw where they were rated a 94. If I can only find the patience to let them rest a few months!! 
With winning the Basketball pool and getting Double Tapped from .............. It has just been my Month.. Cigars aren't really cheap so I try and limit myself to one smoke every other day. I am going to review that policy of mine and see if that restriction can be temporarily lifted 
Thank You So Very Much!! Again


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome bro...now your definitely gonna have to up grade to larger storage :thumb:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice..You see, you do good deeds, good things happen to ya..

Probably why nothin good ever happens to me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got a thread on seasoning a wooden humi  
Nice hit on the mountain man!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If it doesn't say put it in the sink and spray it down Dave won't do it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> If it doesn't say put it in the sink and spray it down Dave won't do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

The directions said moisten the inside with water. DUH? I followed the directions to a tee. In Fact, I went above and beyond to do a good job. When I was done....it was Moistened!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm so glad I can put a name to that story now..no one believed me before.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

When I do a job...I do it well!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> When I do a job...I do it *from the* well!


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Nice..You see, you do good deeds, good things happen to ya..
> 
> Probably why nothin good ever happens to me.


Well, that's what you get for not sharing your smoking shack with those of us less fortunate living in -45 degree weather ! oke:


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Padilla Artemis is one I like. Can be had cheap on CP. Dominus isn't bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

